

The voice behind Siri is finally revealed - rukshn
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/10/04/this-woman-from-atlanta-claims-to-be-the-voice-behind-siri/

======
fbomb
Don't be silly. It was revealed on The Big Bang Theory that Siri is a smoking
hot redhead! ;-)

------
bdg
I can't read the site on my mobile because of some fixed with absolute
floating gimmick. I'm just going to assume this is link bait because the voice
behind a software product was. "Finally revealed!!"

